# Need the name of a rotary carving "bit", please.



## richg99 (Sep 8, 2014)

Please disregard. A dentist on another site knew the name and description…
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HI5WUS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
*

Some years ago, I bought a round (maybe one inch) flat rotary "bit" for my Dremel knock-off. I only used it occasionally, but it did its job better than any other similar tool I ever found.

I used it the other day and it popped out of the collet and, even after tearing a corner of my shop up, I cannot find it. I had to finish the project with the usual burrs, etc. Since then, I've looked through hundreds, or maybe thousands, of pictures of various Dremel and other manufacturer's carving bits. It hasn't shown up.

I am hoping that one of you much smarter people can help me find out what it is called so I can order a couple of them. I've gone directly to the Dremel site. I've looked at everything on eBay. I've done a simple search, all to no avail.

Description below..

Round and flat, about one inch in diameter. Thin, maybe 1/16th or 1/8th in thickness. Covered with granules of carbide ( I think). Gold colored originally. The round edge was broken with "notches" about every one fifth or sixth of the circumference. i.e. it looked somewhat like a tiny saw blade with only six teeth. It had its own shaft, I believe, but I might be wrong on that. I might have attached a mandrel ?? and simply left it intact in my toolkit.

Any help appreciated.

thanks richg99


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you describing one of these?

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/ROTOSAW-FINE-YELLOW/productinfo/259495/

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/RS-34E-1_8-SHANK-BUR-NARROW-GOUGN-SILVER-_-COARSE/productinfo/265091/

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/1_8-SHANK-DISC-MEDIUM-36-GRIT/productinfo/263265/

Claude


----------



## richg99 (Sep 8, 2014)

Claude, No, none of those.

After I typed my original post, a dentist on another site found the item. It is on Amazon, as well as being carried at some Home Depot stores. Pretty neat device, I think. Thanks for your help. Richg99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HI5WUS


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

That looks like a useful bit!

Claude


----------



## richg99 (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought the original one when I wanted to do some fast carving. The other day, I was fitting a boat seat pedestal into a block of 2×8.

The seat pedestal has a 3/4 inch hole, but also has a "mound" surrounding the shaft support. That "mound" was a difficult thing to carve out. I grabbed the bit shown above and was making great progress.

All of a sudden, the magic bit flew off into a corner of my shop. No amount of looking turned it up. My project is now finally finished, but I have two of the magic bits arriving today….for the next crazy carving that I might have to do.

regards, richg99


----------

